# Ideas on setup for this shot?



## davinciarte (Jan 4, 2012)

As a relative beginner, I'm trying to reproduce a product shot that has the same characteristics as the image below -- with a nice, sharp, product in the foreground, and gradient lighting that gradually drops off to black in the background. It seems a fairly simple and straighforward set up that wouldn't require a huge budget in terms of lighting equipment, so perhaps a pro can give me some pointers into the equipment that I could consider purchasing. In particular, it would be useful to know:

1) ideal lens
2) ideal primary lightsource (type of light -- softbox, grid, snoot -- size, positioning, distance)
3) ideal complementary lighting components (reflectors, etc.)


----------



## tirediron (Jan 4, 2012)

First off, if that's not your image, it should be a link and not an embedded image. 

With respect to the 'How to' aspect, Yes, fairly easy.  I would light that from above, slightly camera left with a single diffuse speedlight (probably a 'Tupperware' diffuser and SB), or even a beauty dish.  Use any lens that will focus closely enough, and select an aperture which will give you sufficient DoF to ensure that the whole object is in sharp focus.  

The exact relative positions and distances don't matter much.  You will adjust your flash output to suit.


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2012)

tirediron said:


> First off, if that's not your image, it should be a link and not an embedded image.



Forum rules/regs are found here - Photography Beginners' Forum & Photo Gallery



> * You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that you are able to present to TPF Staff.    Under no circumstances will any instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.



Plus, the concept of 'Fair Use' is pretty murky: Use of Photos by News Reporters Is Not Necessarily Fair Use | Photo Attorney


----------

